# Perfect End to a Perfect Weekend



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

The wife was gone this weekend so I took the opportunity to burn through some of my special cigars that I have been saving for an occasion when I can really sit down and enjoy them. So the line up for the weekend was:

-Padron 64 Anniversary
-Oliva V Lancero
-Romeo Julieta Edicion Limitada Anniversary
-Illusione MK

And ended with this, my 1st AF Anejo. And what a perfect ending it was.
What a great cigar, and it even tasted better with a Guiness!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That is one helluva line up Travis! Love the pairing w/ the Anejo!:dribble:*


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I think you are the one that gave me that Anejo. So Thanks a Million! 
I really enjoyed it.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah i am a little jealous!! nice weekend


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe I'll have to get my wife to leave for the weekend. Heck of a line up.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great smoke, great beer.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah...that is nice!!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Great lineup. I'll bet the peace and quiet was almost as nice as the smokes. Almost.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sounds good to me...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yup-

Every time the wives leave the cigars come out to play  (like mice BAHAHAHAHA)


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

I've got an Anejo sleeping away in the cabinet. Waiting for that special occasion...


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

good line up.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man i totally understand!! nothing like a cigar to smoke away stresses of work and other crap!! looks like you had a very nice weekend...kind of jealous actually!! sweet picture!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice weekend. Now if I could just get my wife to go away for a while...hmmmm.........:lol:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great line up Travis, excelent choise you made!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like a good weekend!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like you did it up right.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

must be nice ....


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice! The last Guinness I had had gone bad. I don't know how it happeend but it was awful!

Sounds like a great day brother.

Chris


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Nice! The last Guinness I had had gone bad. I don't know how it happeend but it was awful!
> 
> Sounds like a great day brother.
> 
> Chris


I've never heard of a bad guinness. That's just weird.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice combo.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like a great weekend.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice. Great cigar and great beer.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great lineup. nice weekend


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

:dribble: mmmmmm...Guinness


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great times and a good beer to boot!!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Helluva batting order. Home runs!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

thats cool


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

That one hell of a line up my friend!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice


----------

